# Has anyone got compensation from ulster bank



## redcatstar (22 Nov 2017)

Has anyone received compensation from UB yet. Or a different letter to the usual 60 day one pls


----------



## notabene (22 Nov 2017)

yes see
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/ulster-bank-redress-update.203088/page-14#post-1541167
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...eeded-re-redress-offered.206068/#post-1541228


----------

